# With Heart and Mouth



## AV1611 (Nov 14, 2007)

http://www.oceansideurc.org/ - Pilgrims & Parish (Danny Hyde) - - Update on the Belgic Book


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 14, 2007)




----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Nov 14, 2007)

This looks good, who is Danny getting to publish it? I would like to read his books, but you can't get them over here, so you have to pay a large amount on postage (mind you Chalcedon are now only charging me $10 a shipment on any number of books - which is a bargain)


----------



## dannyhyde (Nov 14, 2007)

Daniel Ritchie said:


> This looks good, who is Danny getting to publish it? I would like to read his books, but you can't get them over here, so you have to pay a large amount on postage (mind you Chalcedon are now only charging me $10 a shipment on any number of books - which is a bargain)



Hello Daniel,

Two of my books, _The Good Confession_ and _What to Expect in Reformed Worship_, are published by Wipf & Stock.

The Belgic Confession book, With Heart and Mouth, and my book on infant baptism, Jesus Loves the Little Children, are published with Reformed Fellowship.

All the info on these books and my forthcoming publications is available here.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Nov 14, 2007)

dannyhyde said:


> Daniel Ritchie said:
> 
> 
> > This looks good, who is Danny getting to publish it? I would like to read his books, but you can't get them over here, so you have to pay a large amount on postage (mind you Chalcedon are now only charging me $10 a shipment on any number of books - which is a bargain)
> ...



Danny, you are very prolific. How do you manage to write all these books while working as a Pastor full-time as well.


----------



## dannyhyde (Nov 14, 2007)

Daniel Ritchie said:


> Danny, you are very prolific. How do you manage to write all these books while working as a Pastor full-time as well.



Thanks for the compliment, Daniel. Since I've been asked that several times I've had a chance to think about it. I guess my philosophy is that you only live once so better seek to serve the King for as long as he grants you life. Besides, I am sworn by the Form of Subscription of the Synod of Dort, which I signed at my ordination, to teach and defend the doctrines of the Three Forms of Unity in preaching and writing. I see writing as a duty, but most of all, as a delight. Finally, in my context, as a former Roman Catholic-turned-Charismatic-turned-Reformed who ministers to the same, I see such a need for accessible works that any unbelieving visitor of confused evangelical can pick up and understand what we are all about. I hope that comes through and I'll leave the heavy lifting to the Hortons and Clarks of the Reformed world.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Nov 15, 2007)

dannyhyde said:


> Daniel Ritchie said:
> 
> 
> > Danny, you are very prolific. How do you manage to write all these books while working as a Pastor full-time as well.
> ...




Those are certainly good reasons for writing. If you have got the gift of the pen, you are obliged to use it for the Lord's glory.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 18, 2008)

_With Heart and Mouth: An Exposition of the Belgic Confession_ is now available.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 19, 2008)




----------



## dannyhyde (Feb 20, 2008)

Thanks for the plug, brothers. I look forward to any feedback you may all have.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 27, 2008)

My copy arrived today.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 27, 2008)

I can tell this is a great book. I see one or two areas that I would disagree with, but it is evident that Pastor Hyde has made a very profitable contribution to the church here. 

This is also the first creedal exposition I have ever read which quotes Sting. Way cool, dude!


----------



## dannyhyde (Feb 27, 2008)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> This is also the first creedal exposition I have ever read which quotes Sting. Way cool, dude!



Keep reading, brother, and you'll see some more artists quoted!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 27, 2008)

dannyhyde said:


> VirginiaHuguenot said:
> 
> 
> > This is also the first creedal exposition I have ever read which quotes Sting. Way cool, dude!
> ...



 I came across the references to Sara McLaughlan and Dishwalla. I'll keep reading.


----------



## dannyhyde (Feb 27, 2008)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> dannyhyde said:
> 
> 
> > VirginiaHuguenot said:
> ...



Who said sixteenth century documents were cold and lifeless?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 27, 2008)

dannyhyde said:


> VirginiaHuguenot said:
> 
> 
> > dannyhyde said:
> ...


----------

